# Wi-Fi Remote Control?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone found a remote control system that uses wi-fi/wireless/802.11b/g to communicate with the engine or other components of the layout? You could use your portable wireless device (Blackberry, iPhone, PDA, etc.) for remote control or set up some portions of automation or monitoring with your computer. With range extenders, you can fill in any dead spots.

It sounds like an interesting concept. I'm just wondering if it has been done yet.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. 
http://www.triplecrails.com/CIO/CIO.htm

Man this new forum software is puking..... Put in a link that works... Come back and do a small edit, add two words... Goes South, link does not work at all. Can't fix it! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Previews are not right either............................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, rant is over..... for today....... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif

I hope...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif

Digital Wireless Audio 2.4 MHz. Works great! Spot on!!!

Digital Wireless I/O (10 relay outputs) Inputs available but not used. Can get confused but so do my R/C trains.

Digital/Analog I/O (I know it does not sound right). Not used.

Analog Input Wireless Video/Audio.... Works in the computer but the camera..... 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif



Craig


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Kam software has a wireless option for microsoft based PDAs that works with manyof the DCC systems. 

I have found that PDA operation while it has excellent range requires 2 hands to operate. 

I am somewhat surprised that someone has not released a 802 based native handheld. 

Stan Ames


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Stan, 

Two hands? I guess one to hold, and the other to use the stick for the PDA? 

I want to use DCC in the garden, I see two options for wireless Kam as Stan suggested or CVP products wireless controllers. 

I may be pushed to use Kam, as CVP won’t sell to Australia, as their products aren’t approved here. But I have been told you can, dare I say it… Smuggle them in. Opps I said it! 

Does anyone have pros or cons?


----------

